# Reading > General Literature >  Longest book you've ever read.

## Epiphany

Mine:
The Sum Of All Fears (Tom Clancy)
984 pages

----------


## clandestine

The Holy Bible. This at times seemed longer than it actually was, partly because I'm not a religious fellow and heretic, unbelieveing thoughts like "Yeah right!" and "But...but...Ohhh!" and *snort* and "Okay man, this is really weird..." were running through the back of my head. The bible is really old, to put it lightly, and often times not at all modern. Some of the things done in the name of faith seem plain senseless to me. Ohh, and I also drew it out, so it took me about a year to read.  :Sick:  

On the other hand, I did enjoy reading it for the most part, and I learned a ton!  :Nod:

----------


## Admin

For me it has to be one of Robert Jordan's horribly slow Wheel of Time books.

----------


## Logos

Most recent one would be James Thakara's _Book of Kings_ and it was excellent, wished it didn't have to end  :Smile: 

A honkin' big book, 770 plus pages, 6" X 9" sized.

----------


## Satirical

The Golden Bough, recently a 700 plus behemoth. I take notes on everything that I read, and this one was full of those facts that you would want to remember so the emphasis on me writing made it seem sooooo long. It was good though.

----------


## PeterL

The Renaissance in Italy in 7 Volumes by John Addington Symonds 500 to 600 pages per volume

----------


## bugmasta

War and Peace.

----------


## byquist

War and Peace (short edition!)

----------


## Pensive

Roots, Mill on the Floss, Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix are the longest books I have read. Actually I have forgotten their actual lengths but as I remember I found them VERY lengthy so I can't decide between them that which one was the longest.....

----------


## jakobin

Lord Of The Rings

----------


## EAP

Probably _Memories of Ice_ by Steven Erikson.

----------


## simon

Michner may not be as long as some of these authors above, but it sure seems like it.

----------


## Nightshade

Jane austen: The complete novels does that count??
If not then The lord of the rings

----------


## jakobin

haha dont think Jane Austen, the complete novels counts, sorry.

The last 2 harry potter books were pretty long, so im gonna have to say those ones too. (HP and the Order of the Phoenix and HP and the Half Blood Prince.)

----------


## Kiwi Shelf

Lord of the Rings comes right to mind, but I know that I have some thick books in my past, page numbers are just not sticking with me.

----------


## LightShade

Does it count if I made it only halfway through?  :Biggrin:  that was the Lord of the Rings. 
(It seems to me The Complete Works of Shakespeare wouldn't count; at least that's what I gather from previous answers).

----------


## starrwriter

Probably the Bible. Yes, even some non-believers like me have read the Bible -- slowly, over the years, from cover to cover. How do you think we became non-believers?

The Old Testament was somewhat more interesting mythology than the New Testament, but the whole book pushed the boundaries of common sense. Too bad it wasn't written by the actual people involved rather than by "followers" who had an ax to grind. Paul remained Saul after all.

----------


## clarity

> Does it count if I made it only halfway through?


Well, I made it a sixth of the way through "The Border Trilogy" by Cormac McCarthy, before I lost interest.  :Smile: 

Longest I read was "Sophie's Choice" by William Styron (684 pages), followed by John Fowles' "The Magus" (656 pages).

----------


## ArcherSnake

The longest I have read was also my favorite, Stephen King's The Stand. It was the uncut edition, which is around 1100 pages.

----------


## Themis

> War and Peace.


That was mine too.

----------


## Sandrine

I read a book about Sobibor (a concentration camp) that I thought ended up being about 600 or so pages long, but when I looked the book up at Amazon it said it's only about 391. I don't remember it that way, but it's been a long time since I read it.

I too would say Sophie's Choice (since clarity mentioned it) and, I don't know if this counts as "long" (it felt long) but I read The Canterbury Tales for a class in school. 

I like long novels but my mind starts to wander and I never seem to get through them. I put them down and don't pick them up again until years later.

----------


## Psycheinaboat

_Anna Karenina_ would probably be my longest.

http://www.online-literature.com/tolstoy/anna_karenina/

----------


## Miss Darcy

I've read a few really long books, _War and Peace_ by Leo Tolstoy and _Les Miserables_ by Victor Hugo probably being my favourites. I don't know how many pages each has, but I'm sure the number is pretty high....the books are really thick and (the unabridged edition I chose) with very tiny letters!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Shea

I also read Les Miserables (loved it! It's the book that makes me want to learn French) I remember my first copy had about 1500 pages but it was ruined in a car wreck. So my new copy has only 987 pages. I also read The Count of Monte Cristo 1077, Gone With the Wind 733, Little Women 686, Lord of the Rings, and unfortunately I've misplaced my copy of Don Quixote but that was rather long as well. 

War and Peace is on my shelf for the future.

----------


## strategos

_War and Peace_ by Leo Tolstoy, _Les Miserables_ by Victor Hugo, and _Texas_ by James A. Michener, are about the longest books I can recall ever reading.

----------


## starrwriter

I started to read "Remembrance of Things Past" by Proust, but then I discovered he had written the endless volumes while in bed. He wasn't sick or anything, he just lost interest in the outside world. Stayed in bed for years, writing his memoirs.

Must be an occupational hazard. Larry McMurtry stayed in bed for two years, watching videotaped movies and eating until his weight ballooned out of sight. Ah, the rewards of being a successful author!

----------


## Kluna

Anna Karenina

----------


## scw1217

I am currently reading one that is over 1,000 pages. We'll see how far I make it. I dk why, but I tend to always pick long novels and long series. I am a bit disappointed with a story without even having read it when it is short, which is probably not fair to the author.

----------


## subterranean

When I read a book with a story that I don't really like, but cause of some reasons (e.g. highly recommended by a friend and he insisted me to read it) I have to finish it.

----------


## sir_alex

I think the longest I've ever read was Douglas Adam's incredibly interesting, incredibly funny "The Hitchhikler's Guide to the Galaxy" (the whole collection in one book) I think it was about 800-odd pages...

----------


## crisaor

I'm not sure, maybe the Arabian Nights, or the Lord of the Rings, counting all the books (the LotR trilogy, plus the Hobbit and the Silmarillion). Don Quixote could be a contender also.

----------


## mono

I do not think the length of the book depends on its complexity or impressiveness, as short books (_Critique Of Practical Reason_ by Immanuel Kant, _The Old Man And The Sea_ by Ernest Hemingway) can seem equally, if not more, complex than longer books.
A few books I have read at great length, anyway: _War And Peace_ by Leo Tolstoy (1136 pages), _The Complete Short Stories Of O. Henry_ (1692 pages), _The Poetry Of Geoffrey Chaucer_ (1552 pages), and _The Complete Works Of William Shakespeare_ (1246 pages).

----------


## Wendigo_49

My record right now is _Patriot Games, Clear and Present Danger, and Sum of All Fears_ by Tom Clancy in a hardcover book which is 1420 pages. After I read _Doctor Faustus_ by Thomas Mann I am going to read his epic _Joseph and Brothers_ which is 1536 pages. However both of these are novels put into a larger collection. My largest single novel page wise is probably be _The Dark Tower_ by Stephen King

----------


## Diceman

Ayn Rand's "Atlas Shrugged" was about 1100 pages, from memory.

----------


## cruciverbalist

The longest book I've read is Atlas Shrugged too. It wasn't really worth it though.

----------


## Pendragon

*Don Quixote*, unabridged. Now I ask myself why....

----------


## geetanjali

Tom Jones - by Henry Fielding. Truthfully speaking I skipped many pages to reach the end. The story is great & the authors ideas & language, expressions are good.The book is worth ones time. Anyone there who has read this one ?

----------


## Pantelej

I think it's the silent don

----------


## Jekaterina

Proust's In Search of Lost Time

Other very long novels were tolstoy's anna karenina and war and peace,
the brothers karamazov and some more, but I don't remember 'em all.
Just remembered those, because someone at the russian literature topic discussion said that Russians somehow always seem to write veeery long books (but every page is worth it!)

----------


## emily655321

If you count the Lord of the Rings trilogy as one book, that's the longest for me. Crime and Punishment and The Bros. K are up there, too.

The one that seemed the longest, though, in that every moment of my life that went into reading it was _utterly wasted_, is Moby Dick. I'm sorry, that's just bad writing. Who held the contest for Most Consecutive Sentences Over a Half-Page Long?? There were so many ridiculously off-topic tangents that I felt like I was reading straight-through one of those "choose your own adventure" children's books, where you're supposed to skip ahead depending on what you want to happen, except that Melville forgot to mark the pages. And then the entire chapter dedicated to Why Whales are Fish. . . *ugh* It was like an entire book of "Birdseye View of Paris."

----------


## AimusSage

For me it's the Lord of The Rings or the Bible.

----------


## Taliesin

Encyclopedia Britannica

What? Why don't you believe us?
We once read an article from there ... almost.

Ok, but we think that it is "Otherland". We haven't got our hands on the first book in it, but still, it is the longest, we think.

----------


## emily655321

> For me it's the Lord of The Rings or the Bible.


Oh, the Bible, of course! I forgot about that thing.  :Tongue:  I've read that, I'm sure that's my longest. There's a whoooole lot of begetting in that one.

----------


## Aurora Ariel

The longest fictional book I have read is definitely Tolstoy's War and Peace.My edition is the Penguin Classics one, but I have his Anna Karenina in another edition.For poetry, I would probably say my Seven Centuries of Poetry in English, by Oxford press.Though I have read alot of Shakespeare, but in separate books.Possibly, Shelley's full collected works is also one of the longest in poetry that I have read so far.For one single non-fiction work, I would have to say Encyclopaedia Britannica which is so long, and the text of my CD Encarta, which covers nearly every topic possible.How about your dictionary?I have to add my 1492 page Heinemann dictionary as well.I actually quite enjoy reading the dictionary, but I realize it's not to everyone's taste. :Wink:

----------


## Diceman

This is turning into a serious contest of one-upmanship.

If I read the Adelaide Yellow Pages, does that count?  :FRlol:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

uhhh, Lord of the Rings, The Dictionary Unabridged(dead serious, I was desperatly depressed and bored over the summer) or The Iliad. I enjoyed them all, immensly.

----------


## Ryan_H

Harry Potter! just kidding.....

The dictionary for sure

----------


## emily-the-brit

I have absolutely no idea. I think about 400 pages tho lol. Because to be honest, if a book is too long I just get bored.

----------


## Taliesin

Phonebooks are nice too.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Phonebooks are nice too.


Gawd! I was trying to control the urge since the thread started but now that Tal has brought it up:

_London Telephone Directory_ - It is mostly OK and _rather_ informative but gets a little repetitive when you get to Browns and Smiths, I tell ya!

----------


## Vampire Kari

Harry Potter and the OftP. It was 870 pages.

----------


## Anna Seis

Hmm, I believe it was a Huxley one, whose title I can't remind. The main characters were a man named Walter and a certain Lucy. It destroyed my strenght of spirit; was really boring. War and Peace I have readed and enjoyed it so much, and also Quixote, many times since I was a child.

----------


## IrishCanadian

I can never remember the page count. You guys read phone books and dictionaries??? Your crazy! For me it would be Lord of the Rings, The Fountainhead, or the Oddyssey. I like LOTR and the Oddyssey annyway.

----------


## RyuKid

> haha dont think Jane Austen, the complete novels counts, sorry.
> 
> The last 2 harry potter books were pretty long, so im gonna have to say those ones too. (HP and the Order of the Phoenix and HP and the Half Blood Prince.)


If you read The Goblet of Fire I think it was larger than the Half Blood Prince  :Wink: 

Anyways the largest book I read was HP and the Order of the Phoenix.

----------


## SleepyWitch

LotR
A Suitable Boy (Vikram Seth).. it's around 1500 pages.. haven't finished that one yet, though

----------


## Wirhe

LOTR here too, a single-book edition with some silly 1100+ pages...

----------


## Alex E Art

War and peace

----------


## Countess

The longest book I've read - about 5 inches.

Sorry, I couldn't resist - I've got the Wilde in me.

----------


## Xamonas Chegwe

I'm not sure what the longest book I ever read was (and I'm assuming that the Encyclopaedia Brittannica dooesn't count) - but "À la recherche du temps perdu" by Proust is _definitely_ the longest I haven't read but would like to have the time to.

----------


## Vedrana

Probably Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, and I was so determined to finish it that I read it in about two days. lol 

I also read A short History of the World by Geoffrey Blainey, which comes in pretty close as far as length goes. 

I suppose that if I had the patience, I would try and read Richardson's Clarissa, which is considered the longest book ever written in the English language, but I just get this feeling I would get bored and give it up. I also don't have the book itself anyway. lol.

I've read snippets of the Bible here and there, but not the whole thing, since it's a collection of books anyway, and not intended to be read as an entire volume.

And I've heard that the novels of Fanny Burney are quite long as well, although I have never tried reading one myself.

----------


## Bluebiird

*Lord of the rings, I'm still trying to read it, or the banned and the banished series, I'm still reading that too.*

----------


## Scheherazade

I wonder... Is the longest book you have ever read is also the heaviest(physical weight-wise) one you have ever read???

----------


## Bluebiird

> I wonder... Is the longest book you have ever read is also the heaviest(physical weight-wise) one you have ever read???


*Well, I think the heaviest books I've ever read are a hardback, illustrated, children's bible; that my aunt got for me when I was christened. I'm not sure if that counts, I haven't actually read all of it, I just looked at the pictures really. And the Tolkein Bestiary, which is also a hardback, but I haven't read all of that either, because it's mainly pictures too.
But they're the heaviest books in my house.
The weight depends on whether the book is a hardback of a paperback. The longest books I've read are paperbacks, so they're not as heavy as other books I've read.*

----------


## imaditzyreader

hehehehehe if you mean the actual longest in length, it would prolly be one of the Harry Potter books(sad), but if it is the hardest, or the one that took the longest/seemed the longest, it would be "The Portrait of an Artist as a Young Man"

----------


## Erna

The longest book I read? I think that's "The discovery of heaven" by Harry Mulisch. I did read it in Dutch (De ontdekking van de hemel), don't know if it's translated to English. Probably yes, because a couple of years ago also a movie came out, in English, so supposingly no only for the Netherlands but also abroad (whoever did see the movie, it's a bad one).
The book is very good and gives a lot of things to think about. Almost everything has en double meaning. So in that way, maybe also the heaviest.

----------


## beer good

Erna, I've been curious about Harry Mulisch for some time - could you recommend a good book of his to start with?

I guess the longest one-volume book I've read is Stephen King's "The Stand", which is about 1400 pages. And if you count his 7-volume "The Dark Tower", which is one long narrative, that's 3818 pages...

----------


## Ich bin

It was... No, it were Lord of the rings+The Hobbit+Silmarillion and War and Pease, of course. They were very hard to replase but normal to read. The hardest to read was Chemistry book for first-year students in our RadioEngineering University.  :Sick:

----------


## mtpspur

Matthew Henry's Commentary to the Holy Bible--took about 4 and half years to do over 6000 pages--double column thin print (and yes--The Bible text was included.) This by the by was the unabridged 6 voume version. Highly recommended for insights in practical Chritianity and a worshiping spirit to God.

----------


## Ellipsis

> I wonder... Is the longest book you have ever read is also the heaviest(physical weight-wise) one you have ever read???


For me, that's a yes
longest would be *Vikram Seth - A Suitable Boy*, nearly 1400 pages  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Lady19thC

The Bible (which of course is not a book, but rather a collection of books)
LOTR (which is several books separated)
Anna Karenina
Daniel Deronda
Middlemarch
Our Mutual Friend
Bleak House

etc.

The heaviest would have to be my leatherbound Easton Press KJV Bible, which would also be the longest, in a sort of way.

----------


## Idril

I suppose the longest book would be _War and Peace_ by Tolstoy, followed by _Lord of the Rings_ and _Infinite Jest_ and I guess _The Stand_, I didn't realize that one had that many pages until Beer Good mentioned it. I knew it was a big one but I didn't realize it was that big. The heaviest would be my hard cover of _Lord of the Rings_ with paintings by Alan Lee, although I don't actually read that one, if I want to reread the book, I have cheap soft cover copies of each separate book, the hard cover is strictly for show.  :Wink:

----------


## Boris239

probably "War and Peace", altough I'm not sure- maybe "Quiet Don" is longer

----------


## Petrarch's Love

I think the _Faerie Queene_, though maybe the Bible or LOTR is a little longer.

----------


## Geoffrey

The anatomy of melancholy by Robert Burton!

Please, who else had indulged in this book? I'd really like to know!

----------


## Schokokeks

> The anatomy of melancholy by Robert Burton!
> 
> Please, who else had indulged in this book? I'd really like to know!


aye, me!  :Nod:  
but I admit that I did not read it completely. I once worked on a project relating elements of the history of medicine, especially focussing on different forms of madness. My epoch was the Ancient World, and as in traditions of texts from this age, melancholy was defined as a form of madness, I read some excerpts from Burton's book that seemed helpful. I'd love to read the whole book one day, as I'm very curious about an historical approach to medicine..My admiration that you made it through!  :Nod:  Did you like it so far?

The longest book I ever read was _The Bible_, but I stretched that over years...probably _LotR_, although _Middlemarch_ was the most tedious one.

----------


## WaxDoll

I suppose if Jane Austen, The Complete Works don't count, then Charlotte and Emily Bronte, The Complete Works doesn't count either? Those are probably the longest books that I've read in book form. LOL... I lugged both of them in to reread my favorite parts after state testing and my teacher gave me the weirdest look. Besides those, it's probably Harry Potter and the Order of the Pheniox, sad, I know. But, if you count books that I read online through etexts (which is most of the books I read), I think Camilla by Frances Burney tops the list for me.

----------


## Bookworm Cris

Among the longest books I´ve read are:
Harry Potter and the Order of Phoenix
Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince
Foundation trilogy, Isaac Asimov (actually they are 3 books, but one story... if you count *all* books of the Foundation series, it´s a huge reading... and I´ve read them  :Nod:  )
QB VII, Leon Uris
Complete Works of Machado de Assis (2 volumes of very thin paper and small letters, very good stories)
The Thorn Birds, Colleen Mc Cullough
Operação Cavalo de Tróia, J J Benitez (all 6 books, haven´t read the 7th yet, I think it´s "Trojan Horse Operation" in english, again, it´s one story in several books, *very good* books)

If I remember some more I´ll post later

Cris

----------


## Geoffrey

> aye, me!  
> but I admit that I did not read it completely. I once worked on a project relating elements of the history of medicine, especially focussing on different forms of madness. My epoch was the Ancient World, and as in traditions of texts from this age, melancholy was defined as a form of madness, I read some excerpts from Burton's book that seemed helpful. I'd love to read the whole book one day, as I'm very curious about an historical approach to medicine..My admiration that you made it through!  Did you like it so far?



Yes I did like it very much. It is truly a man's entire life work - an obsession. I thought it to be a true masterpiece though, and well worth my many many many hours spend reading it. 

All together, meaning Burton's strange introduction to the book and all the partitions, it accumulates to be 1224 pages long. Though thats only my copy of the text, which features very tiny text

----------


## davoarid

Either "The Brothers Karamazov" or "Martin Chuzzlewit"--they were both 700-800. Longest non-fiction was Howard Zinn's "A People's History of the United States."

----------


## Truth Untold

Victor Huog Les Miserables I think...but don't quote me on it.

----------


## Nightmare9870

Dumas has always been one of my favorite writers so I decided to read The Count of Monte Cristo for a class a few years ago. I had never read it before so, naturally, I put it off until a week or two before the test. When I found out that it was around 1100 pages I was less than thrilled but I finished it in about six days.

----------


## Gawaine

Peter the Great - some author I cannot remember.

Perhaps that or the Bible. There may have been another I cannot think of, but those seem to me to be the longest that I remember.

----------


## superunknown

Lord of the Rings.

Never again.  :Tongue: 

I'm taking a class in Russian next year. I haven't really touched any Russian literature so far because I'd love to one day be able to speak Russian fluently and read what many call some of the greatest books ever written in their original language. Maybe when I'm just out of university and have nothing to lose I'll go live in Russia for a few months. If I ever feel confident enough in Russian, I'm making a bee-line for Dostoevsky, promptly followed by Tolstoy.

Since I can already speak French and Spanish, The Count of Monte Cristo, Les Miserables, and Don Quixote are definitely on my list. When I have time I'll read them for sure.

Harry Potter books have a lot of pages, sure, but the print is fairly big and the language is very easy to read. Now, when you get LotR or The Bible, which contain the kind of language that makes you zone out and re-read a paragraph 5 times over and has more than 1,000 pages in extremely small print, that's a different story.

----------


## JCCCC

the mars trilogy by kim stanley robinson weighs in at around 2100 densely packed pages, although technically these are three different books.

biggest single book is either war and peace or stephen king - the stand, both 1400 pages.

the mahabharata edition i read was around 1300 pages i believe

----------


## Theshizznigg

The longest book I have read recently were both Sir Winston Churchills biography by Randolph Churchill, about four hundred pages, and simultanously Secret of the Samurai, a whopping six hundred pages. I read them over a five month span and managed about six novels in the meantime. 
The longest book I've read so far was the fifth edition of Harry Potter. Though I have been thinking of reading War and Peace, Tom Jones, and Middlemarch.

----------


## anatomie

Ulysses (Joyce) springs to mind (possibly because i am writing on it at the moment). Apart from its mammoth size, it is so loaded with intertextual references, that there are separate books for footnotes! Joyce once said that he intended to include so many 'hidden' gems in Ulysses that it woud keep literature professors arguing about it and speculating over it for a long time after he was dead. Interesting writer.

----------


## fati

Thomas Mann -Joseph and his brothers; it is amazing what Mann could do on several pages of the Bible.

----------


## amanda_isabel

longest book....

i'm not sure. but longest book psychologically was a textbook regarding quadratic equations... (although it was only 200+ pages)

----------


## Shakira

Vanity Fair - Thackerey. 

Toooooooooooo longgggg.

----------


## Thorn

Michel Faber's "The scarlet petal and the white". It's about 1050 pages long but you just can't get bored!

----------


## Hyacinth Girl

The longest books I have read, in no particular order:
Vanity Fair
War and Peace
Les Miserables
The Faerie Queene
The Stand - unabridged
Tom Jones
Don Quixote - _in Spanish_  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## booksgalore

hmm, lord of the rings being three books and the bible being(unless you count the Apocrypha) 66, so can you strictly include them by the reasoning some have stated on here?

----------


## Eulalia

Lord of the rings
'The Pillars of the Earth' (Ken Follet)

----------


## stlukesguild

The longest books I have perused include Boswell's "_Life of Johnson_", which is over 1200 pages, Gibbon's "_Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire_" which at 4 volumes tops some 2500 pages, Robert Burton's "Anatomy of Melancholia" which tops some 1400 pages, and my current read... one of the mothers of all monster novels, Proust's "In Search of Lost Time" which stands at 4 volumes and some 2500 pages. 

Among the longest books I have completed I might count Tolstoy's "_War and Peace_" (1400 pgs+), Victor Hugo's "_Les Miserables_" (1200 pgs+), Cervantes "_Don Quixote_" (900 pgs+), Ariosto's "Ormando Furioso" (2 vols. 1200 pgs+). Of course there are even longer books... the complete _Arabian Knights_ and various works of Indian literature which go on for volumes (John Barth discusses any number of these in his essays).

----------


## cuppajoe_9

> hmm, lord of the rings being three books and the bible being(unless you count the Apocrypha) 66, so can you strictly include them by the reasoning some have stated on here?


_The Lord of the Rings_ is one book in three volumes.

Me, I once read the dictionary. I thought it was a poem about everything.

----------


## Misscaroline

Either the whole LOTR, or np- definitely- the entirety of Bulfinch's Mythology. Charlemgane, Arthur, and Zeus all in on book? Be still my heart...

Miss Caroline

----------


## grace86

Anna Karenina and Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell.

----------


## F.Emerald

This is probably the shortest book I've ever read, but one that felt like the longest book I've ever read: The Heart of Darkness!

----------


## bluevictim

> Me, I once read the dictionary. I thought it was a poem about everything.


I've read passages here and there, but I thought it was too pedantic.

----------


## icecappuccino

The longest book I have read recently is Gone with the Wind. I disliked Scarlett O'Hara so much that I could hardly stand finishing the book. I believe it should have ended about half way but the torturous thing kept on going on. 

Other long books I can remember having read are the Lord of the Rings books, and Les Misérables.

----------


## malwethien

I don't know..which is longer, Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix or Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell?

----------


## WaxenWings89

Don Quixote. Still not finished, in fact. Striving to finish book 2.

----------


## Bookworm89

The Harry Potter books (I forget which are the long ones) and The Three Musketeers

----------


## Neovia

Robin Hobb's The Farseer Trilogy's final volume *Assassin's Quest, 975 pages*, paperback. I think it's thicker as a hardcover book.

----------


## Shannanigan

I don't remember how long it was, and I'm not even sure, but when I was a kid I read a book called "Amy's Eyes" and I was so proud of myself for finishing it because it was so huge...

----------


## Eufrosyne

I guess it would be vanity fair by thackeray, lotr or les miserables... I dont know which is the longest.

----------


## grace86

> I don't know..which is longer, Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix or Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell?


Definitely Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell.

----------


## Evi

One of teh longest books i ever read is the one i am reading right now: War and peace. I am in 1345 page and i still have! But i really enjoy it. 

Evi

----------


## Behemoth

Just finished James Joyce's _Ulysses_ (931 pages) but it felt a lot longer!!!!  :Eek:

----------


## underground

the count of monte cristo by alexandre dumas.

it was a 1000+-page book, but it didn't feel like it though.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Hayes

The length of Ulysses never bothered me, but it didn't become the longest book I had ever read until 2004 when I completed it. I never finished it because I got so lost years ago. Then on the 100th birthday of its publication I decided to finish it and am planning to read it again next year. I fell in love with it. Each year I do walk around a town where I happen to be for most of the day in a tribute to Leonard Bloom.

----------


## THX-1138

lord of the rings

----------


## Madhuri

Suitable Boy -- Vikram Seth...It was over 1000 pages.

----------


## TreasureSeeker

Probably _Lord of the Rings_ or _Les Miserables_.

----------


## Mary Sue

Clarissa by Samuel Richardson. The unabridged version. An eighteenth-century epistolary novel. It was originally published in serial form, and Richardson deliberately padded each installment because the longer he could drag it out, the more money he'd make out of his endless saga!

As I recall, the saintly heroine had NO LUCK. She trusted the wrong guy, so was kidnapped and taken into a brothel where he raped her! Later, returned to her family, she pined away and more or less died of a broken heart. What I remember most is how neurotic Clarissa became towards the end, having a coffin constructed in her bedroom. The book was great fun, all melodrama and purple prose, but so-o-o-o-o long!

----------


## Omniglot

> Clarissa by Samuel Richardson. The unabridged version. An eighteenth-century epistolary novel. It was originally published in serial form, and Richardson deliberately padded each installment because the longer he could drag it out, the more money he'd make out of his endless saga!
> 
> As I recall, the saintly heroine had NO LUCK. She trusted the wrong guy, so was kidnapped and taken into a brothel where he raped her! Later, returned to her family, she pined away and more or less died of a broken heart. What I remember most is how neurotic Clarissa became towards the end, having a coffin constructed in her bedroom. The book was great fun, all melodrama and purple prose, but so-o-o-o-o long!



The Lord of the Rings( :Thumbs Up:  )

but have just started Clarissa this week so that would be the longest. I think I read somewhere that Clarissa is _the_ longest book written.

----------


## AChristieFan

I have to say the longest book I've read is Harry Potter and The Order Of The Phoenix, sorry I know that it doesn't belong on the forum. 870 Pages

----------


## Asa Adams

The longest book Ive ever read was Animal Farm.  :FRlol:  No, W&P probably is the longest.

----------


## chosenone76

I'm not sure, but I guess it would have to be Stephen King's _The Stand_, which was over 1,000 pages long.

----------


## Fango

Lord of the Rings, and Don Quixote which I never got to finish admittedly...

----------


## Bysshe

> I'm not sure, but I guess it would have to be Stephen King's The Stand, which was over 1,000 pages long.


I think it's probably The Stand for me too. I was going to say Lord of the Rings, when I remembered that I never finished it...I think I lost interest halfway through the second book. So yes, The Stand.

----------


## manolia

> Lord of the Rings, and Don Quixote which I never got to finish admittedly...


Lord of the rings and Don Quixote for me too (but i finished both and enjoyed greatly. Also, LOTR i have read 3 times since childhood). Recently i read The Count of Monte Cristo which was slightly bigger than Don Quixote.

*EDIT* Fango i loooove your avatar. It's Guybrush Threepwood, eh?

----------


## JBI

The Count of Monte Cristo unabridged in English. You're looking at 1600ish there.
Though the book that really hit me the hardest with Drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggiiiiiiii iiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggg on was Lord of The Rings.

----------


## MarcMcGrath

Right in the middle of reading the longest book I've ever read (if that counts). Infinite Jest is a tome of a book, it clocks in at 1079 pages with about 500 words per page, the name definitely does the novel justice.

----------


## bazarov

War and Peace probably, because I don't remember how many pages The Count of Monte Cristo has.

----------


## aeroport

_Atlas Shrugged_, but, due to smaller print and so forth, _The Portrait of a Lady_ might be longer. Maybe.

----------


## Omniglot

> _Atlas Shrugged_, but, due to smaller print and so forth, _The Portrait of a Lady_ might be longer. Maybe.


Oh! I'd forgotten I'd read Atlas Shrugged!  :Blush:

----------


## Fango

> *EDIT* Fango i loooove your avatar. It's Guybrush Threepwood, eh?


A mighty pirate! Yes, I stole it from another forumer when I just started using forums. My favorite game series, naturally, too. Insult swordfighting ftw!  :Smile:

----------


## Dante Wodehouse

Of the books I've read, Crime and Punishment seemed longest, but I think had less pages than one of the Wheel of Times. It depends on the publisher and everything though. Has anyone here read Remembrance of Things Past (I haven't, but just wanted to know if anyone else had)? From what I know it is the longest book ever written (not sure on this, but it is about 3000 pages) and I doubt that Proust's efforts in making this colossus were rewarded with an exceptionally large audience.

----------


## aeroport

> Of the books I've read, Crime and Punishment seemed longest, but I think had less pages than one of the Wheel of Times.


That's right! I'd quite forgotten how enormous those are. _The Shadow Rising_ is probably the longest I've read. (I never made it out of book six).

----------


## carina_gino20

i'm not sure if it was the longest, but A Hundred Years of Solitude by Garcia Marquez surely felt like a hundred years for me.

----------


## manolia

> A mighty pirate! Yes, I stole it from another forumer when I just started using forums. My favorite game series, naturally, too. Insult swordfighting ftw!


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:  
Definately one of my favourite games series (but the top of my list is the Gabriel Night series). This i remember and laugh heartily: 
-Every enemy i've anihilated
-With your breath i'm sure they all suffocated  :FRlol:

----------


## Stieg

Don Quixote (don't have a copy on hand but read the Penguin Classics TPB translated by Rutherford)

Lord of the Rings (don't have a copy on hand)

King James Bible? (don't have a copy on hand)

and yes, once again, my two horror anthology bibles: 

The Dark Descent (1011)

Great Tales of Terror and The Supernatural (1029)

I believe some Clive Barker's books broke a thousand and some of the fantasy epics I used to enjoy too.

----------


## bazarov

> i'm not sure if it was the longest, but A Hundred Years of Solitude by Garcia Marquez surely felt like a hundred years for me.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Well, there is something in that...

----------


## Stieg

More additional titles,

Musashi by Eiji Yoshikawa (small print)

The Stand by Stephen King

From Here To Eternity by James Jones

----------


## Ceinwyn

The longest book I've ever read was _Lord of the Rings_ (by J.R.R. Tolkien) and I loved it. Exciting, moving: it's one of the books I've ever come across

----------


## mcilroga

- The Bible.
- It.
- War And Peace.

It's my goal in life to read _The Story Of The Vivian Girls_. Only 15,000 pages.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Ceinwyn

> It's my goal in life to read _The Story Of The Vivian Girls_. Only 15,000 pages.


Wow! 15,000 pages! Are you sure it's just ONE book?! I wonder how long it took the author to write it.

----------


## mcilroga

> Wow! 15,000 pages! Are you sure it's just ONE book?! I wonder how long it took the author to write it.


It's a 15,145 page manuscript in 10 volumes. It's the longest novel ever written at over 10 million words. Want to read it with me?

----------


## aeroport

> It's a 15,145 page manuscript in 10 volumes. It's the longest novel ever written at over 10 million words. Want to read it with me?


*Returns from Wikipedia*
It sounds _very_ interesting. I would probably be jumping all over it, were it not for school. The story of that photo is pretty haunting, I have to say.

(For those interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Elsie_-_lg.jpg)

----------


## jon1jt

Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand clocking in at over 1100 pages, after which i stuck to short stories for a while.  :Smile:

----------


## aeroport

> Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand clocking in at over 1100 pages, after which i stuck to short stories for a while.


I sympathize...

----------


## whatsername

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dante Wodehouse

> It's a 15,145 page manuscript in 10 volumes. It's the longest novel ever written at over 10 million words. Want to read it with me?


I salute you, but I am afraid that I do not wish to become a literary monk.

----------


## Princess Fergie

the bible
stone of tears

but 15,000, wow thats quite a goal...good luck! :Wink:

----------


## rafaelnadal

Lord of the Rings...but it didn't feel that long, maybe cos it's such a page turner in contrast to say, Ulysses which I took months to plough through.

----------


## mcilroga

> Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand clocking in at over 1100 pages, after which i stuck to short stories for a while.


I've read it as well. Horrible novel. The dense symbolism annoys me to _death_. But what could I really expect from Ayn Rand? Maybe it would have been _bearable_ had I just skipped over John Galt's ridiculously long sixty page speech.

----------


## aeroport

> I've read it as well. Horrible novel. The dense symbolism annoys me to _death_. But what could I really expect from Ayn Rand? Maybe it would have been _bearable_ had I just skipped over John Galt's ridiculously long sixty page speech.


Well, actually, it would probably be better to read _only_ said speech, and skip the rest.

----------


## mcilroga

> Well, actually, it would probably be better to read _only_ said speech, and skip the rest.


That's true. Maybe it would have been best had I just not read the novel; I just felt the need to point out that damn speech.  :Biggrin:

----------


## aeroport

> That's true. Maybe it would have been best had I just not read the novel; I just felt the need to point out that damn speech.


Personally, I don't know why she wrote this stuff in novel form. I've read _The Fountainhead_ and _Atlas Shrugged_ and, while the former was comparatively pretty enjoyable, I think I still prefer her nonfiction. _Atlas_ is indeed a tedious read, but I'm glad I did it once, and I'm still looking forward to the film trilogy. I just think the entire essence of her philosophy can pretty much be found in the "speeches" - those of Galt, Roark, Wynand, the tramp on the train (I am a big fan of his speech, actually), d'Anconia's "money speech" (that one too), and so on. The rest is just...

----------


## srpbritlit

My longest is probably The Stand by Stephen King. My favorite King novel is Carrie, however I am NOT a big fan of the horror genre. I have read a lot of lengthy books! Of course, length is definitely NOT an indication of complexity! As you know I am a big lover of British literature, especially from the Victorian era. A Victorian era novel, such as  Great Expectations (my edition is 571 pages) can take a long while to read, especially if it is authored by Charles Dickens! I find British/Victorian literature compelling and intriguing. P.S. Immanuel Kant's Metaphysics of Morals is only 43 pages long, so hopefully it won't take me TOO long to read.

----------


## Babbalanja

I love big, bloated books. Megafiction, it's what's for dinner.

Jonathan Bayliss's _Prologos_ was 1,089 pages, though he presents alternative methods of tackling the demanding novel. I loved this crazed philosophical trapeze act, concerning a family trip to the zoo on Palm Sunday and everything else in history.

David Foster Wallace's _Infinite Jest_ was over a thousand pages, but that's including endnotes. Okay, this was a little extravagant even for Wallace, but he's a comic genius.

Really big and very good:
The Recognitions - William Gaddis
Almanac of the Dead - Leslie Marmon Silko
The Women of Whitechapel - Paul West

Really big but really bad:
Dhalgren - Samuel Delany
Frog - Stephen Dixon
Tidewater Tales - John Barth

----------


## metal134

As of today, "War and Peace" is officially the longest book I've ever read!

----------


## chaplin

_The Gulag Archipelago_, 2000+ pages, though technically that is a 3-volume work.

One volume, unfortunately, would be _Atlas Shrugged_, which is, I think, longer than _War and Peace_.

Also long:

The Brothers Karamazov
August 1914 (Expanded Edition)
The Beatles (Bob Spitz)
Anton Chekhov (Donald Rayfield)

----------


## grace86

> As of today, "War and Peace" is officially the longest book I've ever read!


Congrats! That is a milestone.




> I love big, bloated books. Megafiction, it's what's for dinner.


I like that!

Mine was probably Anna Karenina, I don't know if I've ever posted that or not.

----------


## kenikki

Tom Wolfe - Bonfire of the Vanities, nearly 800 pages. Just looking at the book now scares me.

----------


## Panflute

So far, it's Charles Dickens's 'Bleak House'. My copy had about 740 pages, but the lettering was small, and the pages rather big. I think there are some versions around with about 900-1000 pages.

----------


## metal134

> Congrats! That is a milestone.


Thanks! It was funny because my friend, who is not a reader, saw me reading the last couple of pages and jokingly said, "you better finish that by tomorrow". Ten minutes later, he sees me reading a new book and said, "Jesus dude, you need to slow down".  :Smile:

----------


## Felixstowe

Der largest book I have ever read, would be a book on ancient japanese warfare.

----------


## Aunty-lion

> I love big, bloated books. Megafiction, it's what's for dinner.
> 
> David Foster Wallace's _Infinite Jest_ was over a thousand pages, but that's including endnotes. Okay, this was a little extravagant even for Wallace, but he's a comic genius.


Yeah, I loved this book. With a book as great as this one, you are _glad_ it's so long, coz that way you get more of it. I personally love reading long books because I always get separation anxiety after a good book, so, the longer the better!

Another good, long read is Les Miserables.

----------


## Idril

> David Foster Wallace's _Infinite Jest_ was over a thousand pages, but that's including endnotes. Okay, this was a little extravagant even for Wallace, but he's a comic genius.


And you needed every single one of those end notes to fill in the blanks. I thought I could maybe get by without reading or at least just skimming the especially long ones, the ones that were pages long by themselves but I quickly realized they all needed to be read.  :Blush:  




> Yeah, I loved this book. With a book as great as this one, you are _glad_ it's so long, coz that way you get more of it.


It was a great book, so many great characters and so much humor amidst the depravity and despair.

----------


## Aunty-lion

> Tom Wolfe - Bonfire of the Vanities, nearly 800 pages. Just looking at the book now scares me.


Don't bother, it's awful. But it isn't actually very hard to read, so I don't imagine it'll be as much of an effort as you are imagining.

The man seriously annoys me though. He claims in all his essays that writers should be completely separate from their characters, and then writes about a bunch of soulless, heartless, transparent versions of himself. 

And he has terrible grammar!

----------


## Adolescent09

*Long reads* (1000+):
I've read The Count of Monte Cristo, (1200-1400 pages depending on the edition), War and Peace (1000-1400 pages depending on edition..) and Gone with the Wind (1021 pages standard).. 

I am half way through Don Quixote (1000 pages standard) 

*Mid-length reads (600-800)*
Then I've read quite a number of middle lengthed classics including Anna Karenina (700-800 pages I think), The Brother's Karamazov (around 700 pages?), The Hunchback of Notre Dame (600 pages or so), East of Eden (600+ pages?), Great Expectations (I know its more than 500 pages), Jane Eyre (also more than 500 pages), Crime and Punishment (600+ pages?), Les Miserables (I think its about 750 pages..) and The Three Musketeers (this might be under 500 pages.. I haven't read it since the sixth grade)

*Shorter reads (anything from 60-500 pages)* I've read too many in this category to mention :P... but these mainly consist of classics for younger children..: Jules Vernes, Mark Twain, Louise Mae Alcott (sp?) Frances Hodgson Burnett, Robert Louis Stevenson and Baroness Emmuska Orczy including several others...

----------


## Reccura

Well, the longest book I've ever read is the sixth book of HP. I can't remember, but it's so long, I thought I wasn't goping to finish it. Am I a super-ficial kind of person?  :Tongue:  haha.

----------


## Anthony Furze

The Old Wives Tale by Arnold Bennet (A level)
Ulysses by you know who (S level)
Pilgrimage by Dorothy Richardson (ditto)

----------


## dan020350

I have finished reading the old testatment and the new testatment. And the book of mormons. That took me a while.

----------


## kratsayra

I've thought about it, and I'm pretty sure that the longest book I've read in its entirety is _A Storm of Swords_ from George R.R. Martin's _A Song of Ice and Fire_ series. I keep feeling like there must be something else really long that I've read, but perhaps not.

----------


## quasimodo1

Arnold J. Toynbee's "A Study of History" ...volume three. He's the guy who said "Power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely". Not for everybody but history buffs and phds ...for them, a must try.

----------


## Silvia

Alessandro Manzoni's "I Promessi Sposi"....I read it because of the school but didn't like it that much...actually, I found it quite boring even though I see why it is so important in Italian literature.

----------


## Lyn

Tom Jones. I know its not that long, but I did it in a day, but by that time I couldn't be bothered to read the last few pages, which I gather is the point in the book. Oh well.

----------


## Aunty-lion

Oooh, I remembered another.

House of Leaves by Mark Z. Danielewski (I think).

I thought it was kinda stupid though by the end, and a lot of the pages only had 1 or 2 words on them. Bret Easton Ellis apparently loved it though...
Who knows.

----------


## elibennet

David Copperfield and War and Peace

----------


## Slangalang18ca

The Conte of Monte Cristo, The Fountainhead, and the Harry Potter Books, off of the top of my head. I've just started Atlas Shrugged, which is pretty boring so far.

----------


## Derringer

The Stand by Stephen King. I would have cut about 800 pages from that book. I was actually happy when main characters were getting killed. It was like a heavy book was leaving my hands. What joy! and I kind of like his books..

Shakespeare's works are the heaviest.

----------


## the silent x

Lord of the Rings, before the whole movie craze came on. the longest it ever took me to read a book was Walden by Henry David Thoreau, i hated that book with a passion, it took me 2 years to read ti because i would set it down for months at a time

----------


## Captain Pike

the stand
king at his best

----------


## Omniglot

Well, I have just finished reading this history. It is fantastic to say the very very least.

Often being accused of having stone like emotions, I actually shed a tear towards the end (literally) and the meeting of the two adversaries at the end kept me turning page after page to find out the fate of either.

Belford's reformation was admirably wonderful and courageous.

This may be regarded as the longest novel in English literature, and even though it may be about 250 years old, it is an absolute stonkin read. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Annamariah

> *Long reads* (1000+):
> I've read The Count of Monte Cristo, (1200-1400 pages depending on the edition)...


That's unfair, my copy of The Count of Monte Cristo has only 700 pages  :FRlol:  (It's unabridged Finnish translation, but the pages are quite large and the text quite small, so that explains it...)

----------


## Gorilla King

The Summa Theologica by Thomas Aquinas. 5 volumes. Over 3,000 pages.

----------


## _JadeRain_

Moby Dick

----------


## ozbey

A Turkish writer's(Alev Alatlı) book.Its name was "Schrodinger'in Kedisi_Kabus".It was over 700 pages.But it was not so hard to read.

----------


## ceetee

Probably War and Peace. What felt the longest? Middlemarch, but I did enjoy it in the end.

----------


## Dickens59

Clarissa by Samuel Richardson. 
It was very long. I read and I read and I read and finally at the end I wondered why I read it.

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

hmmm, Iliad? or Grapes of Wrath...I'm not sure.

----------


## corticalaxon

Hello!

Longest book physically: HP 5 (870) unfortunately. sorta read the iliad. I don't know if the Odyssey was long, but I read that too. Definitely have War and Peace, Les Miserables, Don Quixote, and others in mind though.

Longest book psychologically: Back when I seem to have had an odd case of OCD (which still hasn't completely gone away) that took my reading speed to an all-time low, I spent roughly 40ish (maybe a couple more) hours of a 53-hour period reading I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings; almost a complete weekend including most of sat night and all of sunday night. It was for spring break and I stupidly procrastinated uber-excessively (really started on sat. before school). Nevertheless, it was a really depressing book, which made it even worse. Absurdly wierd experience.

----------


## Eeyore

Musashi by Eiji Yoshikawa. Tiny print and over 900 pages.

----------


## Bakiryu

War and Peace

----------


## MaryEliFit

Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell by Susanna Clarke. 1006 pages.

----------


## JJLuke

The Bear and the Dragon by Clancy.

----------


## grace86

> Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell by Susanna Clarke. 1006 pages.


I forgot about that one! It was really good at some points, but sometimes it was a little dull which made it seem longer.

----------


## Cassiel240

Le Morte Darthure or The Hoole Book of Kyng Arthur and of His Noble Knyghtes of The Rounde Table, by Sir Thomas Malory. All 905 pages of the Norton Critical edition, in two weeks, for an insane grad-level medieval authors class. It was so worth it, just to be able to say I'd done it. I have run 4 marathons and never felt as tired or as much as if I'd been hit by a truck as I did when I finished that book. I cried more while reading it, too, and I don't mean when the characters died. It was an intellectual torture-test.
Ok, I'm finished whinging. I know there are people out there who love that book, and I'm awed by them. Ye shall have this boke with yow to do with hit what hit please you: that is for to sey, if that ye lyste to reade it yourselff, that is me leveste; and yf ye woll gyff hit unto the dust bin, that is in your choyse.

----------


## Bakiryu

> Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell by Susanna Clarke. 1006 pages.


OOOh, I love this book!

----------


## Sorceress

The Thorn Birds by Colleen McCullough,
Order of the Phoenix, just starting Vanity Fair...

----------


## John Goodman

Le comte de Monte-Cristo, unabridged (original French) edition.

----------


## EricP

"Juliette" by Marquis de Sade (1216 pages)

----------


## aeroport

Probably _Atlas Shrugged_ - 1168 pages.

----------


## Oniw17

I don't know how many pages the longest book I've ever read had. Critique of Pure Reason and Mein Kampf are up there though. And the bible. All very long and tiresome.

----------


## sofia82

Ramayana, and I didn't finish  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

Suitable Boy -- Vikram Seth

----------


## Erichtho

Probably Hugo's _Les Miserables_, in German translation. I have an edition in two books: the first one has 856 pages, the second one 683, thus in total 1539 pages.

----------


## kelby_lake

Vanity fair, 920 pages.

----------


## aeroport

> Ramayana, and I didn't finish


*sympathizes*

----------


## ctalerico

A long, long time ago: Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand. More recently, Bleak House by Charles Dickens.

----------


## bounty

> Mine:
> The Sum Of All Fears (Tom Clancy)
> 984 pages


my goodness i think that was mine too---and by far my least favorite of all the clancy books ive read...

i think say a prayer for owen meany was up there also...

and it seems like the stand by stephen king might have been even longer...

----------


## NickAdams

Do tracts count?




> Clarissa by Samuel Richardson. 
> It was very long. I read and I read and I read and finally at the end I wondered why I read it.


Thanks for the warning. :Thumbs Up:  




> Ramayana, and I didn't finish





> *sympathizes*


Flaws?

----------


## Joreads

Anna Karenia I didn't think I was ever going to get throught it at times I thought my head was going to  :Flare:  . But it didn't and I did, and it was well worth it to.

----------


## coolestnerdever

Gone With the Wind- over 1000 pages, and one of my favourites. So far.

----------


## slobone

Well, I've completed three volumes, or about 1600 pages, of The Story of the Stone, but I still have 700 pages to go -- does that count?

----------


## Saladin

The Brothers Karamasov 988 pages in norwegian.

----------


## icandoit

oh, to me, a tale of 2 cites - Charles Dickens , and still reading it. I am not a person can easily stick to fiction  :Frown:  i tend to read short story  :Biggrin:  but now i am trying to love fiction . Its a good way to have good vocabulary ^ ^

----------


## Erichtho

> oh, to me, a tale of 2 cites - Charles Dickens , and still reading it. I am not a person can easily stick to fiction  i tend to read short story  but now i am trying to love fiction . Its a good way to have good vocabulary ^ ^


I don't understand what the word fiction means to you. A short story _is_ fiction.  :Confused:

----------


## Loike

Either _The Brothers Karamazov_ - which is the best novel I've read to date - or _Anna Karenina_, which was actually quite disappointing. I don't know which one is longer? xx

----------


## antonia1990

Gone with the wind (1024 pages)


Did I win? lol

----------


## antonia1990

Haven't heard of it. Do you like it so far? Is it a good read?

----------


## stlukesguild

In Search of Lost Time is considerably longer.
Haven't heard of it. Do you like it so far? Is it a good read?

Certainly far longer than _Gone with the Wind_ (which can't even surpass _War and Peace, Les Miserables_, or _Clarissa_ in terms of length... to say nothing of quality). Also far better. Arguably the best novel of the 20th century. It may be the longest I've read. Although I'm "browsing" through Gibbon's _Decline and Fall of Roman Empire_... which may be comparatively verbose.

----------


## antonia1990

I should try and find it. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## kasie

Are you counting _A la Recherche du Temps Perdu_ as one book? I always think of it as a series of individual books that belong together to make a whole. Or is that because of the translations I've read?

----------


## NickAdams

> Gone with the wind (1024 pages)
> 
> 
> Did I win? lol


The winner would be the one who has read Henry Darger's _The Story of the Vivian Girls, in What is Known as the Realms of the Unreal, of the Glandeco-Angelinnian War Storm, Caused by the Child Slave Rebellion_, which is 15,143 pages.

----------


## antonia1990

> The winner would be the one who has read Henry Darger's _The Story of the Vivian Girls, in What is Known as the Realms of the Unreal, of the Glandeco-Angelinnian War Storm, Caused by the Child Slave Rebellion_, which is 15,143 pages.



I wonder if anyone registered here has the patience to read that? I would admire them forever!

----------


## stlukesguild

Nick... I don't know... that's a bit too long for a sexual fantasy... especially of the underaged variety. :Eek2:  It also has lot's of pictures. Even at that its not as long as Adolf Wolfli's epic autobiographical fantasy... the one in which he started out as good ol' Adolf Wolfli... became King Wolfli... then became Emperor Wolfli... and finally Saint Wolfli. That stretched some 45 volumes and covered some 25,000 pages :Eek:  ... including a couple thousand pages illuminated with images as ornately detailed and fantastic as the finest illuminated manuscripts.

----------


## stlukesguild

A few more Wolflis:

----------


## kasie

Pages that are all pictures don't count!

----------


## stlukesguild

Pages that are all pictures don't count!

So that eliminates William Blake?

----------


## NickAdams

> Nick... I don't know... that's a bit too long for a sexual fantasy... especially of the underaged variety. It also has lot's of pictures. Even at that its not as long as Adolf Wolfli's epic autobiographical fantasy... the one in which he started out as good ol' Adolf Wolfli... became King Wolfli... then became Emperor Wolfli... and finally Saint Wolfli. That stretched some 45 volumes and covered some 25,000 pages ... including a couple thousand pages illuminated with images as ornately detailed and fantastic as the finest illuminated manuscripts.


Amazing! Can a facsimile be obtained?

----------


## kasie

By all means read Blake - or any other books that are illustrated - but don't count the pages of illustrations as 'reading'! Only the text counts as reading.

----------


## NickAdams

> By all means read Blake - or any other books that are illustrated - but don't count the pages of illustrations as 'reading'! Only the text counts as reading.


What if it's not a visualization of the story, but the continuation of one and by not reading the image you lose continuity on the following page of text?

----------


## stlukesguild

What if it's not a visualization of the story, but the continuation of one and by not reading the image you lose continuity on the following page of text?

Yes... doesn't Lawrence Sterne play with the very notion that the narrative can include more than text? Certainly Blake would have insisted that the image was just as essential to the "reading" experience as the text in his various "illuminated" books. What of a graphic novel like _MAUS_? What of Mallarme's _Un coup de dés jamais nabolira le hasard_...



...or Apollinaire's _Calligrams_...



...in which the graphic lay-out... the selection of fonts and scale are all essential elements of the "reading" experience? What of Finnegan's Wake or Lewis Caroll? Are we to imagine that the layout, the use of footnotes or side notations, the inclusion of musical notation, graphics, charts, chess board lay-outs are not an integral part of the experience of the book? What of Japanese poems by poet/artist/calligraphers such as these...





... in which the calligraphy and the visual appearance... the choice of materials, etc... all add to the experience of reading the poem?

----------


## stlukesguild

Amazing! Can a facsimile be obtained?

I wish such existed. It will certainly be decades, if not longer, before the whole is properly documented and recorded and given anything approaching facsimile form. There are certainly any number of books on Wolfli's work as a whole, but I doubt that either Darger's or Wolfli's works will be really given the appropriate study for what they were as a whole for quite some time. Hell... I don't think they've even gotten through the entire trunk-cache of Pessoa's work yet. Unfortunately... just as with most of Blake's works... Wolfli's tome is no longer a whole self-contained work. It's worth far more to the greedy jacka** dealers if they split up such works and sell them off piece-meal to the highest bidders with little or no concern for the impact upon culture or the artist's intentions. Look at the recent incident involving Blake:

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/16/ar...=1&oref=slogin

----------


## kasie

I stand corrected - it was a feeble attempt at a joke.

----------


## stlukesguild

I had presumed as much... but still, who knows? We already had a long and heated discussion about song lyrics and opera librettos as literature and I was very much against the notion of dissecting those works or suggesting that we look at the lyrics or librettos solely as texts (for better or worse) and offer an opinion upon their success (or failure) as poetry or theater when the artist's intention was always that the work be experienced as a unified whole.

----------


## wilbur lim

*The Complete Sherlock Holmes*.I speculate it has over 1000 pages and it makes my head churned.

----------


## Nosajason

Don Quixote. Although, it's technically two novels, since the second part came ten years after. I also prefer the second part.

----------


## kiki1982

_The Count of Monte Cristo_
_Les Misérables_
and coming soon 
_The Vicomte de Bragelonne_, sometimes split into 3 parts, apparently...

All around 2000 pages, depending in the edition. 

They were all in French. Can I now double the amount of pages because of the effort? :Tongue:

----------


## Vincent Black

The count of Monte Cristo 1243 pages narrowly beats Les Miserables with 1232 pages

----------


## mona amon

I think Les Miserables. It certainly seemed the longest, LOL. War and Peace ran into three volumes in the edition which I read, and Don Quixote was also pretty long, and I'm not sure exactly how many pages any of these books are. Another 'Big Book' was The Tale of Genji by Murasaki Shikibu. All very good books (though I was slightly disappointed by Les Mis) but I've only ever read them once.

----------


## book_jones

Definately It and An American Tragedy by Theodore Dreiser. Finnegan's Wake probably took me the longest to read. 

I'm still waiting for those Henry Darger books to be published. I could probably spend years reading In The Realms of the Unreal. Of course it's got a bunch of pictures too, so there's probably like 14,000 pages of text. I can't wait!

----------


## muazjalil

Lord of the rings!! Not to offend any tolkeinites, this was the only time when i found the movies to be more interesting than the books. My folly was reading all the three parts at one go !!

----------


## Tiny Dancer

Anna Karenina  :Wink:

----------


## ^^@[email protected]^^

I think the longest book I've ever read was 'Les Miserables' by Victor Hugo

----------


## qiudian

A Dream of Red Mansions
（I just read short and simple English works)

----------


## Ghuyuran

Shogun by James Clavell. 1152 pages in paperback.

----------


## Josef K

Les Misérables (1493 pages pb)

To be fair, I'm only 900 pages into it but plan on finishing it by the end of the week. I suppose the longest I've finished is War & Peace. I'm not counting the bible, though.

----------


## librosdesangre

It by Stephen King. Although it has a lot of pages, it was a quick read.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

It has to be the Bible! Aside from that, "The Dream of the Red Mansons" by Tsao Xuejin and Gao E.

----------


## Petya

War and Peace at 992 pages.

----------


## Janine

Les Miserable ~ Victor Hugo; 4 or 5 books at about 500 pages each...well worth reading the complete text!


and Josef K, good for you reading the full-length version. It is a tremendos book!

----------


## Graphicolyplot

The Stand by Stephen King. 1141 pages. A great book overall with an infuriating conclusion.

----------


## weltanschauung

lord of the rings 1, 2 & 3. it took me almost a whole year.
then gravity's rainbow. HUGE. and chaotic. anna karenina, yeah.

----------


## islandclimber

I would say "In Search of Lost Time" by Proust, if you combine all six volumes it is close to 3000 pages.. and then "Les Miserables" and "War and Peace" and "Gargantua and Pantagruel"

----------


## 1n50mn14

Atlas Shrugged
1168

And again, if you combined all three LOTR books into one massive book (as was J.R.R's original intent, if I'm not mistaken?)

----------


## Guinivere

I think I posted here before and I believe I wrote either The Bible (which I suppose isn't one but many books) or Tolstoi's War and Peace.
But I recently finished Milton's Paradise Lost, which at least felt like the longest thing I'd ever read. Honestly I think I'll wait a decade or two before I start on Paradise Found. Wondefully crafted but long neverthless.

----------


## Bitterfly

> I would say "In Search of Lost Time" by Proust, if you combine all six volumes it is close to 3000 pages.. and then "Les Miserables" and "War and Peace" and "Gargantua and Pantagruel"


Seven volumes for the Search of Lost Time (but maybe you're leaving out the most boring one - La prisonnière  :Biggrin:  ).
And you can add Le Tiers Livre, Le Quart Livre and Le Cinquième Livre to Pantagruel's adventures (I haven't read them, personally - stopped a the first two).

I think my longest must have been the three volumes of the Lord of the Rings or maybe War and peace. But I'm very intrigued now about the works of Adolf Wolfli, so I'll have to go to Berne to read all his pages  :Tongue:  (thank you wikipedia).

----------


## islandclimber

Yes of course, seven volumes haha... I forgot about that.. I read it a few years and I always think it is 6 volumes for some reason  :Tongue:  

I have read the first 3 volumes of G&P. the last two I never found a copy of (well to be honest I may have not put that much effort in  :Tongue: ) so I gave up.. I think I have seen all 5 online recently though.. so maybe I can go back to it again..

----------


## Dark Muse

I cannot recall what the longest book I have completed was. But right now I am reading Stone of Tears by Terry Goodkind and The Fires of Heaven by Robert Jordan, and I cannot decide between the two of them which one is fatter but they are both tremendously thick. And both these books are the longest within each of their series, so of course I would end up reading them at the same time.

----------


## hellsapoppin

Bible : 1500 pages

Shogun (Clavell) : 1200 pages

Noble House (Clavell) : 1390 pages

Les Miserables (Hugo) : 1490 pages

----------


## eyemaker

I'm not sure really, but I guess the last book which really take me aback was Tolstoy's W&P.

----------


## andave_ya

In no particular order,

The Bible
Lord of the Rings
Crime and Punishment
Anna Karenina
The Brothers Karamazov
Don Quixote
The Complete Illustrated Strand Sherlock Holmes

and currently, Les Miserables.

----------


## DeadAsDreams

The Stand, also the biggest waste of my life, ever.

----------


## optimisticnad

A long book for me would be something badly written, dull, flat lifeless characters and a pain to read however long or short it may be. I can think of plenty of books like that, e.g the da vinci code.

----------


## Guinivere

I remember reading a biography on Queen Elisabeth I by someone named Cornelia Wussowski (or something like that, can't be bothered to look it up). I think that was about 1000 pages.

----------


## hellsapoppin

*The Complete Illustrated Strand Sherlock Holmes*


1400 pages! How could I have forgotten!!

----------


## Geheris

For interest and for sharpening my grasp upon the world around me, I read an Oxford history book from cover to cover, which dealt primarily with Classical Greece and Rome, and the book stood at just over a 1000 pages.

----------


## Jilvin

For fiction, i've read Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand (1168 pages), War and Peace by Tolstoy (1388 pages), The Stand by Stephen King, uncut version (1233 pages), and The Bible (1152 pages in my version)

For non-fiction, the prize winner is "The Structure of Evolutionary Theory" by Stephen Jay Gould, at 1343 pages, or the extended special edition of "The Descent of Man" at 1135 pages.

----------


## Gretchen

The Lord of the Rings

----------


## Dr. Hill

War and Peace.

----------


## Paige19

Vikram Seth's _A Suitable Boy_. And I've read it three times!

----------


## Emil Miller

The longest book I have read was a 3 volume compendium of novels by Alphonse Daudet, the novels being: 1) Jack. 2) Le Nabab. 3) Les Rois en Exil.

The last two were brilliant but the first was contrived and padded to such an extent that when Daudet asked Flaubert his opinion of the story, Flaubert replied 'Trop de paperasse!' (Too much waste-paper). 

The whole book including notes and appendices came to1512 pp.

----------


## RG57

Lord of the Rings, tried War and Peace didn't quite make it!

----------


## Jason Lycurgus

Probably _Don Quixote_

Other books have felt longer though.

----------


## amles05

lord of the rings

----------


## DisPater

*joseph and his brothers* by thomas mann (if I remeber well. but, also, may be other titles as well)

----------


## miyagisan

Either Atlas Shrugged or Shogun

----------


## Jilvin

EDIT:

I think I win for single volumes. I just finished the (rather interesting) Urantia Book. 2128 Pages, unbelievably thick. It's an extension of Christianity for extraterrestrial beings!

The Bible varies alot. It tends to be around 1000-1100 pages but i've seen as many as 1336 pages (Old and New Testament) and as little as 801 pages (Old and New Testament)

If anybody wants a real challenge, read the "Yongle Dadian" Chinese encyclopedia with 11095 volumes compiled by 3,000 chinese scholars in the early 15th century (about 1100 pages per volume)

----------


## Viola Hathaway

Both Don Quixote, by Cervantes, and Middlemarch, George Eliot, seemed to go on forever. My version of Don Quixote is only about an inch and a half thick, but the print is tiny. Middlemarch is heavy, in places, which may be why is took so long to finish.

----------


## SandyBanks

The longest books I've ever read, in no particular order :

- A Suitable Boy by Vikram Seth, almost 1500 pages, paperback.

- War and Peace by Leo Tolstoy, translated by Pevear/Volokhonsky around 1200 pages, hardcover.

- Don Quixote by Cervantes, translated by Edith Grossman, around 900 pages, paperback.

The longest series I've ever read is the Master and Commander (Aubrey/Maturin) series by Patrick O'Brian (almost 7000 pages in total).

I love them all. I guess I'm just a sucker for big fat books.

I've read the Bible cover to cover, but I won't count that since I skipped several tedious parts (the genealogies, laws etc.).

----------


## Mag Master 21

The Complete Adventures of Sherlock Holmes... Hardcover, 1132 pages

There are a few hefty ones that are on my "to read" shelf, including In Search of Lost Time, which is considered the world's longest novel by Guinness (It's broken down into volumes, but I believe it's roughly 4,500 pages).

----------


## JBI

Hmm, maybe we can have an argument for Eliot's The Waste Land.

----------


## miyagisan

Atlas Shrugged is the longest for me, followed closely by James Clavell's Shogun. I've read Shogun thrice cover to cover, but AS was taxing to read once.

----------


## Thespian1975

Jonathon strange and Mr Norell - Susanna Clarke 

I am currently on page 688 of 1006. She uses many pointless footnotes which pad it out a bit

It should have been cut by a ruthless editor to half it's size.  :Flare:

----------


## dfloyd

Captain Billy's Whizbang or Chitty, Chitty Bang Bang.

----------


## semi-fly

School:
_Glorious Cause: The American Revolution, 1763-1789, Vol. 3_ by Robert Middlekauff
- 736pp

Leisure/Pleasure:
_Don Quijote de la Mancha_ by Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra
- 1360pp

----------


## promtbr

> There are a few hefty ones that are on my "to read" shelf, including In Search of Lost Time, which is considered the world's longest novel by Guinness (It's broken down into volumes, but I believe it's roughly 4,500 pages).


Which I am just starting to read...(after I finish the 900 page _Marcel Proust a Life_ Biography...)

Any one care to join me reading _Á La Recherche Du Temps Perdu_ ??? 

My Modern Library 6 volume Moncrief/Kilmartin/ Enright translated edition totals 4300 pages of pure Proustian bliss.

----------


## adwara1

Currently I am reading 'Les Miserables', its more than 1450 pages. I am at 600.

----------


## rimbaud

Les Miserables 1800pgs, but I loved it i read it 3 times

----------


## Wilde woman

Hmm, we're on a roll here. 

Les Miserables. My edition had about 1400 pages.

----------


## Redzeppelin

Brothers Karamozov - a little under 1000 pages.

----------


## Allannah

War and Peace, about 1300 pages.

----------


## aitooh

The most recent long book I've read is "The Gulag Archipelago" by A. Solzhenitsyn (really interesting).
Some others are "The Brothers Karamazov" (one of my all-time favourites), "War and Peace", "Les miserables" (didn't like it), "Don Quixote".

----------


## jessw

Mine would have to be All The Pretty Horses By: Cormack McCarthy.

----------


## Infinitefox

Romance of the three kingdoms, which was 2000 pages.

----------


## rimbaud

> Hmm, we're on a roll here. 
> 
> Les Miserables. My edition had about 1400 pages.


mine was in 5 books X 350 pgs




> Brothers Karamozov - a little under 1000 pages.


:S mine was 1050 :S
there is something wrong with my language
everything is longer!
hahaha

----------


## canned_dice

I remember feeling so discouraged when I began Les Miserables. I also remember feeling really accomplished after I finished  :Biggrin:

----------


## electricpenguin

So far: LOTR.

All you _Les Miserables_ people - I take it it's worth the long read?!?

EP  :Smile:

----------


## Lynne Fees

> Michner may not be as long as some of these authors above, but it sure seems like it.


Yes, some of his are as long as War and Peace, I'm sure. They are good for long vacation reading.

----------


## naphelge

Wow! So many lengthy books out there. I am quite a light weight reader, and getting through Great Expectations seemed to take me quite a while (referring to the glossary regularly and re-reading many parts to try and understand what I was reading). Actually after the first 200 pages, the reading went a lot faster for me as I became somewhat more comfortable with the style of Dickens' writing.

What a great thread for me; a good list of books I don't need to jump into anytime soon ;P~ 

cheers,
nap

----------


## higley

I don't remember how many pages my copy of Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell has, but it's a lot.  :Wink:  They flew by though as I got into the story.

----------


## MissScarlett

If I can count all the volumes of _A la recherche du temps perdu_, then that's the one.

----------


## Madhuri

Suitable Boy -- Vikram Seth

It was 1000 or more pages

----------


## MissScarlett

> Suitable Boy -- Vikram Seth
> 
> It was 1000 or more pages


I love that book! I love the characters.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Suitable Boy -- Vikram Seth
> 
> It was 1000 or more pages


My edition was 1480 pages, I think, and I really enjoyed reading it too.

----------


## MissScarlett

> My edition was 1480 pages, I think, and I really enjoyed reading it too.


I think mine was about that, too, and I couldn't believe it could be interesting for that many pages, but it was. I thoroughly enjoyed immersing myself in the world of that book.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Lots. _Anna Karenina_, _Brothers Karamazov_, _Lord of the Rings_, _Don Quixote_, _The Divine Comedy_. I'm reading _The Idiot_ at the moment.




> I don't remember how many pages my copy of Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell has, but it's a lot.  They flew by though as I got into the story.


I have that on my bookshelf in hardback edition. The size is putting me off a bit as I like to carry the book I'm reading with me  :Blush:

----------


## Zee.

The longest book I have ever read would have to be the most boring book i have ever read, and that was only about 200 pages long.

----------


## Uberzensch

Unfortunately, Atlas Shrugged.

However, I'm about 800 pages into the Count of Monte Cristo, so that will be my new longest. 

Even then, I hope to follow that with Les Miserables.

----------


## blp

> Unfortunately, Atlas Shrugged.


 :FRlol: 

Probably _The Alexandria Quartet_. Or maybe that's just the same length as most of the other long books I've read.

----------


## Janine

Les Miserables ~ Victor Hugo....I read the 4 or 5 book set and it was amazing....best book I have ever read. It was quite long, but worth reading the unabridged version, which was lent to me by a friend. I would highly recommend it.

----------


## grotto

The Fountainhead, Ayn Rand

----------


## dfloyd

The Brothers Karamazov, Les Miserables, Gone with the Wind, War and Peace, The Count of Monte Cristo, Bleak House, Our Mutual Friend, Of Human Bondage, The Peloponesion War ... these are books everyone who loves literature should read.

----------


## Snowqueen

Les Miserables by Victor Hugo, surely a classic novel.

----------


## DanielBenoit

Probably Les Miserables. I'm planning to read Proust's In Search of Lost Time, and have already been through Swann's Way.

Btw, just as a little fun fact, the longest novel ever written is Henry Darger's The Story of the Two Vivian Girls, it's over 14,000 pages.

----------


## baudolino

Tolstoy - "War and Peace"
Proust - "In search.."
Hugo - "Les miserables"

Petru Dumitriu - "Family Chronicle" ~2000 pages; a Romanian novel spanning 100 years, from the last half of 19th century, narrating the history of a Boyard family; an ambitious book, with the author clearly influenced by Tolstoi, Balzac and Proust.

----------


## stlukesguild

just as a little fun fact, the longest novel ever written is Henry Darger's The Story of the Two Vivian Girls, it's over 14,000 pages.

Not even close... and already discussed earlier:




> 14,000 pages... that's a bit too long for a sexual fantasy... especially of the under-aged variety such as Darger's book is. It also has lot's of pictures. Even at that its not near as long as Adolf Wolfli's epic autobiographical fantasy... the one in which he started out as good ol' Adolf Wolfli... became King Wolfli... then became Emperor Wolfli... and finally Saint Wolfli. That stretched some 45 volumes and covered some 25,000 pages ... including a couple thousand pages illuminated with images as ornately detailed and fantastic as the finest illuminated manuscripts.


More on this subject from earlier posts:




> A few more Wolflis:


Unfortunately it will be a good many years before anything approaching a complete facsimile edition of Wolfli's book exists. I wish it were otherwise, but it will certainly be decades, if not longer, before the whole is properly documented and recorded and given anything approaching facsimile form. There are certainly any number of books on Wolfli's work as a whole, but I doubt that either Darger's or Wolfli's works will be really given the appropriate study for what they were as a whole for quite some time. Hell... they haven't even gotten through the entire trunk-cache of Fernado Pessoa's work yet... or even the whole of what exists of Thomas Traherne's writings. And then there's William Blake! Unfortunately... just as with most of Blake's works... Wolfli's tome is no longer a whole self-contained work. It's worth far more to the greedy jacka** dealers if they split up such works and sell them off piece-meal to the highest bidders with little or no concern for the impact upon culture or the artist's intentions. Look at the recent incident involving Blake:

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/16/ar...=1&oref=slogin

And then there's this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marienbad_My_Love

----------


## OrphanPip

The page length varies so much from edition to edition. Anyway, I think it would be the standard bricks for me too. War and Peace, Anna Karenina, David Copperfield (my edition is an obscene 1262 pages), and The Brothers Karamazov have to be amongst the longest books I've read.

----------


## mal4mac

Recently - Montaigne's Essays (1283 pages)

The RSC Complete Shakespeare might be the longest (2481 Pages), when I've finished it  :Smile: 

The Anatomy of Melancholy by Robert Burton may be longer than Montaigne's Essays. War & Peace almost certainly was, Plato's Complete Dialogues may also be, but I can't be bothered to dig them out to check the number of pages...

----------


## myrna22

Probably War and Peace. The Brothers Karamozov, which I'm currently reading, is over 900 pages, and I think War and Peace is about the same length, but it's been a long time since I read it.

----------


## kitkat203

I once read _Sarum_ by Edward Rutherfurd. At 1344 pages it was rather large but I remember being completely hooked. I've not yet read any more by this author but maybe one day! :Nod:

----------


## ForKnowledge

The brothers karamazov
The Stand 
The talisman
Atlas Shrugged 
War and Peace 

All long Can't Remember which is the longest

----------


## homeros4U

The longest book I've ever read will have to be Michel Zevaco's The Pardaillan. It is exactly ten volumes, and I could not stop untill I finished all. In the end the hero blows himself up with a chamber full of gun powder, but no one could find any evidence that he was dead. So he could have faked it. I remember how I searched whether any further volume existed. I could only find Le Capitan and read it also in the hope that it might have something to do with the fate of the knight Pardaillan, but it was a totally different story. If you are looking for an exiting story you won't find a better one than The Pardaillan.

----------


## MarkBastable

_The House at Pooh Corner._ I feared it would never end and I was praying I might die rather than have to live through it.

----------

